# New shirt design fitted by bra size!



## Liz (Jul 7, 2005)

"Cup-size couture: so obvious it's brilliant" (Lucky mag July 2005)

It's the eternal problem of the button-down: If you've got a chest bigger than a fit model's B cup, shirts gape open between the button holes; if you're smaller, they have too much spare room.

The new line Rebecca &amp; Drew has solved this issue for good by creating a range of women's shirts based on bra sizes: They come in 20 styles, all available in sizes fromo 32A to 38D

Check em out here at neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Anna (Jul 7, 2005)

omg something in my bra size that doesnt look grandma ish!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 7, 2005)

That's really wonderful!! Too bad they're waaay more than I could afford to spend on a shirt.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 7, 2005)

Good idea! Although I find it strangely bizarre that even loose-fitting shirts gap between the buttons for me, I have to safety-pin every shirt I own to keep it closed! (And I have tiny boobs!)

However, I didn't even click on the link but I'm sure anything at Neiman Marcus is out of my price range! lol


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 7, 2005)

wow- expensive! 175$ for a top? yikes!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 7, 2005)

$175?? You could buy several shirts plus several bras for that!





I guess it may be worth it if you absolutely can't find anything else that fits, or you just like to buy expensive clothes, but holy cow...


----------



## Anna (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* We've had shirts/jackets/tops like that in a UK store called Bravissimo for a while now, they are really good (I have a shirt), but they arent silly prices. Yes they are more than a regular shirt but its worth it for bigger chested girls!! Tailored clothes make such a difference!

i love this one:






Click here for site x

omg omg omg how much what sizes will you buy me some????


----------



## Anna (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* omg omg omg how much what sizes will you buy me some???? did you knwo if you click the little button it becomes a link?!


----------

